# Stone Wall



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my recient work on the wall in Carters Canyon 

I have tried a bunch of different approaches to coloring this and making it look like a stone wall 










Here is my latest endever and I kind of like it 










I still have some patching to do to cover the mesh.










Here is another wall that I worked on 



















I still have some touching up to do. 










The Material is 50% lyme and 50% portland cement. Can be Mortar/ stucco mix.










I took a 5 gal bucket and cut off the top 2/3rds to make a mixing bowl.

I put the dry mix in the bowl and mix it with kitchen hand mixer.

I add the dry dye at this time too. 

After the dry mixture is well blended I add the water.

I mix this till it is like soupy pudding










Then I put the mixturee in this.

This is a texture sprayer. I got it at HD for about 75 bucks.

You can use this to build up certian areas to make protrustions in the rocks .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking real good JJ


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

JJ, you are going to have one fine railroad


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ
I used a 20 dollar sprayer to spray several coats of vinyl patch cement on my mountains in the back ground, I am sure yours
will look great when your done.
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

That is incredible rock Dennis. Did you achieve those shapes by spraying? or is there a wire mesh shape?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd bet on a foam core....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a partial answer to Dennis' method.

Mountains PDF[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Steve C for the PDF File

Thanks Denis for making the file. 

This had changed my whole approach. 

I was thinking the inside has to be filled solid.

I am re thinking it. 

We are using the same wire mesh. Mostly the mesh is used for Plaster walls.

My mixture of 50% lime and 50 % Portland cement is Plaster

The lime makes it sticky sort of, kind alike. 

Once again MLS is a educations and an inspiration.

JJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Carefull about the word plaster, as plaster usually contains gypsum which will suck up moisture and freeze causing cracking & crumbling. Maybe with lime JJ means cement plaster or stucco. Lime does make mortars much more workable and some what self healing. I would not add any gypsum or gypsum plaster.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick 
The only thing I sprayed were the foam blocks that I had cut out with a hot wire, I sprayed 1/16-1/8" thick of vinyl patch cement on the foam blocks. I used sand mix on a lot of the 
mountains. I used stucco mesh or builders mesh over a skelaton, it ranged from 3/4 to 2" thick. The key to the texture of rock looking mountains, is to do most of the texturing 
after the cement has partially set up. To many people try to do the rock formations while the cement is wet, wrong time. 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got some fend posts from home depot. The type you drive in the ground with a heavy pipe over the top like a pile driver.

I am going to work on this area to make it look like the double main line is on a ledge 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tee post. You can use a sledge hammer also. That will look good.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plan for drainage now... rather than after! 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is what I am doing. The post will be about 2 ft higher than the road bed. I will attach mesh to it to create a back drop with stucco. I hope to put a niche in the wall at some point to allow for a building and a abandon mine. I might even attempt a Door Hollow type mine. I sure do like that diorama. 


I am thinking rock formations like this. Smooth sand stone.

These pictures were taken on Interstate 40 at the Arizona/ New Mexico state line. There is a Rest area there and a information center So if you are ever traveling I 40 Take a look at this .


----------

